# Pro-Ject Pre Box S2 Digital ( New DAC )



## Gzu (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello everyone!!

I´m looking for a new DAC, and in my research i´ve found this tiny DAC that is agitating the Audiophiles world.

http://www.box-designs.com/main.php?prod=preboxs2digital&cat=default&lang=en

Some say, that is as good as the Mytek Manhattan II.

Just to know if someone already tried this DAC, and have some opinions about it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsingh (Jul 19, 2018)

There is a talk from Antelope Audio about the idea of DSD turning out not to be as useful as hoped. The problem is that there is fundamentally no way to do mixing/mastering in DSD audio format. Digital audio must be in PCM format to do things like mixing and mastering. So really any audio in DSD format will have come from a PCM format production process which kind of defeats the purpose of DSD. Source:  (this is part 1, and the DSD part continues into part 2)


----------

